# HP DV9000 Laptop - No Video Problem



## leehound (Jul 22, 2008)

My out of warranty HP DV9000 laptop display goes black after a few minutes from bootup. I can hook up an external monitor and that works fine, just no video from the laptop LCD. I can get video from a cold boot but it quickly goes black after a few minutes. Since HP wont help, I want to fix this myself.

Could this be a symptom of a bad LCD inverter? This laptop has a Geforce Go7600 video card, could that be it?

Thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Very likely the inverter. Worst case is the backlight. 

If you have not done so yet, please read this info that might help you.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01087277&lc=en&cc=us


----------



## leehound (Jul 22, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> Very likely the inverter. Worst case is the backlight.
> 
> If you have not done so yet, please read this info that might help you.
> 
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01087277&lc=en&cc=us



Unfortunately my laptop is not included in the Warranty Extension. I guess I will try the inverter first. 

Thanks:smile:


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Yep... try the inverter first (easier and cheaper) :grin:.


----------



## leehound (Jul 22, 2008)

:sigh: I replaced the inverter, still video goes black. I guess I need to replace the backlight?

Any thoughts?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

When you are in Windows (and screen is black), put a flashlight at an angle near the screen. Do you see your Desktop beyond the dark background?


----------



## onlye (Oct 15, 2009)

leehound said:


> :sigh: I replaced the inverter, still video goes black. I guess I need to replace the backlight?
> 
> Any thoughts?


I have a 9727 also not covered under warranty extension. no display on the laptop screen but do get a display on external monitor. the laptop display will come on "sometimes" maybe every 10th or so restart? Please post your success if you figure it out. I was about to order a replacement inverter just before I read your post.

thanks,
eric


----------



## precision0101 (Jan 16, 2010)

leehound said:


> My out of warranty HP DV9000 laptop display goes black after a few minutes from bootup. I can hook up an external monitor and that works fine, just no video from the laptop LCD. I can get video from a cold boot but it quickly goes black after a few minutes. Since HP wont help, I want to fix this myself.
> 
> Could this be a symptom of a bad LCD inverter? This laptop has a Geforce Go7600 video card, could that be it?
> 
> Thanks


Precision Division in Clearwater, FL (PrecisionDivision.com) repairs laptop motherboards. 
They repair the HP DV 2000/6000/9000 series laptops for about $125, offer a 120 day warranty
and make improvements to the system to prevent subsequent breakdowns. Some of the improvements 
they make include modifying the fan so that it runs on high all the time. 
It won't hurt the fan but will keep the system much cooler. The BIOS update that HP released does 
not do much to prevent the problem, and neither does replacing the motherboard. 

*Contact information:*

Precision Division
Advanced Computer Repair
13791 49th Street N.
Clearwater, Fl 33762
727-831-4369


----------



## creektrails (Mar 3, 2010)

TriggerFinger said:


> When you are in Windows (and screen is black), put a flashlight at an angle near the screen. Do you see your Desktop beyond the dark background?


My backlight on my dv9000 went out yesterday. I put it to sleep at night and in the morning it wouldnt come back on. and yes I can use my laptop w/ a flashlight. I just bought an external monitor and thats what I am using now. I have two questions.
1 is there a way to tell if it is the invertor or the light, lights themselves? (if not I guess I will need to replace invertor first then go to step two)

2 if it is the light, would it be easier to just replace the screen w/ the light in it?
Thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

creektrails said:


> My backlight on my dv9000 went out yesterday. I put it to sleep at night and in the morning it wouldnt come back on. and yes I can use my laptop w/ a flashlight. I just bought an external monitor and thats what I am using now. I have two questions.
> 1 is there a way to tell if it is the invertor or the light, lights themselves? (if not I guess I will need to replace invertor first then go to step two)
> 
> 2 if it is the light, would it be easier to just replace the screen w/ the light in it?
> Thanks


To answer your question: There is a website that shows how to test the inverter. I have not done the said test. Here's the link: http://www.fonerbooks.com/test.htm

If it is the backlight, it is easier to replace the screen (IMHO).


----------

